# A few Buds i Picked Last Night



## Tool46 (Sep 18, 2006)

I just took the tops off this one Mother.  Going to let the lower buds go a few more days and tighten up a little more.  What do you think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Whats up Toll46. Looks great man. Do you have them hanging in a dark dry place? Do you have a small fan blowing a slight breeze on them? I would trim all those big fan leaves off but that's me.   Looks great man, can't wait for the smoke report. *


----------



## Tool46 (Sep 18, 2006)

TBG This is the Bedroom/ Flower/ veg room.  So unless im doing work in one of the rooms it is very dark and dry.  And there is air always circulating in this room.  I think im good.  Maybe a little cooler in there than it could be.  I personally leave all the leaf on for the first 5 days of hang dry.  IMHO Cuz when the leaves droop they form around the bud and shield it making the buds a little more dence.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

Tool46 said:
			
		

> I personally leave all the leaf on for the first 5 days of hang dry. IMHO Cuz when the leaves droop they form around the bud and shield it making the buds a little more dence.


*Sounds good to me man we all have our own ways which makes this even more fun  *


----------



## rockydog (Sep 18, 2006)

lookin good, I cant wait to hear the SR. Keep us posted


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 19, 2006)

looks great, what strain is it?


----------



## Tool46 (Sep 20, 2006)

its just a bag seed clone. no name strain


----------

